# New Member Old 1959 Lone Star



## monriverguy (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello to everyone out there and thanks for all advise in advance.

I just got my second Lone Star boat a 18 ft 1959 Eldorado, and it needs lots of TLC and then some. The transom was tore out by PO. Silicone smeared all over the in side at the seams and the stringer's. And the paint on the bottom is nearly down to bare. I will post pic's on here tonight if i can. My question is where do you all think i should start to see if this old gal can be saved? i have tore out the flooring and the sides and have filled her up part way with water so far just 3-4 leaks around rivets. How far can i fill her up safely?

And once again thanks to all( i really love the way this tinner looks)

John


----------



## Kismet (Nov 11, 2014)

_ I really love the way this tinner looks_​

You answered your own question. With love in the equation, rational thinking goes by the way-side.

Be safe, have fun, don't keep receipts.

=D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 11, 2014)

Fill with water up to the waterline.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 14, 2014)

Kismet said:


> _ I really love the way this tinner looks_​
> 
> You answered your own question. With love in the equation, rational thinking goes by the way-side.
> 
> ...



What Kismet said!  

We,too, have an old LS. A '56. I've been working on her since July. All you need is the want to, a few kind words and a little patience. She'll be worth it when you see her on the water for the first time! 8) Post pics!

Keith
Texas


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 15, 2014)

When filling a boat with water for a leak test, watch your trailer tires to judge the weight load.

The easiest long lasting way to fix leaky rivets is like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0MA1-5NXjs&feature=related


----------



## monriverguy (Nov 17, 2014)

OK a few more questions, Where can you get rivets like that, Where can you get the rivet gun at ? and what kinda of epoxy was that i thought everyone used 3m 5200 to seal the rivets.


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 18, 2014)

You can buy the rivets here:
https://www.rivetsonline.com/rivets-en/blind-rivets-en/closed-end-blind-rivets.html
You can buy the setting tool there too, or you can get one from Harbor Freight for $20.

You can get Loc-tite marine epoxy from Home Depot or Wal-Mart... or you can use 5200, but 5200 is thinner and runnier/messier.


----------



## monriverguy (Nov 21, 2014)

OK thanks all for the advice and encouragement so far, so here is the question , The PO put silicone on all the rivets and seams on the inside of the boat, I have the floor removed and plan on putting in the new transom, so far i have only found 3-4 leaks mainly in the rear of the boat? do i just leave the silicone on? do i try to still wire brush it off and replace with glove it? And it looks like it is stuck on there very well..

Thanks again to all.......


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't use a steel wire brush. It will leave it's bristles behind, causing rust later. Instead, use a brass brush. I used a brass brush on a drill. Worked pretty good. Then, I drilled out the rivets and went back with new rivets. No leaks.

Keith


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 21, 2014)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Don't use a steel wire brush. It will leave it's bristles behind, causing rust later. Instead, use a brass brush. I used a brass brush on a drill. Worked pretty good. Then, I drilled out the rivets and went back with new rivets. No leaks.
> 
> Keith


Stainless steel and nylox wheels are safe on aluminum.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 21, 2014)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use a steel wire brush. It will leave it's bristles behind, causing rust later. Instead, use a brass brush. I used a brass brush on a drill. Worked pretty good. Then, I drilled out the rivets and went back with new rivets. No leaks.
> ...



I did not know, or realize that. Thanks! :wink:


----------



## monriverguy (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the great tips got a brass wire brush tried it out i got many hours of grinding ahead of me.........


----------



## monriverguy (Nov 24, 2014)

sorry all wrong pictures new to this site i will try again


----------



## monriverguy (Nov 24, 2014)

ok here is what i am facing any help much appreciated......


----------



## monriverguy (Dec 18, 2014)

OK all been busy here but got the transom cut ,glued, and coated with spar.. took it home and it fits real nice.. MY first transom.....


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 18, 2014)

What you've got there is a pretty sweet boat.


----------



## monriverguy (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks bobberboy i do like the old ones, Have a lot of work to do on her, going to start on the new floor next get it cut and coated, need warm weather here to bolt transom in to cold for 3m 5200 so i will just plug away till spring......


----------



## monriverguy (Dec 26, 2014)

OK all here is the question, in order to replace the transom i had to drill out the rivets on the knee brace and the side braces a total 0f 26, i was going to replace them with 1/4 SS bolts ,washers and lock nut's and use 3m 5200 to seal before install.... What do you all think ? also can any one give me a idea of how a cable pulley steering system works the boat still has the original steering wheel and i would like to keep it..........

Thanks again for every ones help


----------



## rscottp (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan for replacing the rivets. I have no experience with the steering but I am sure someone will help you out with that.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Dec 31, 2014)

monriverguy said:


> OK all here is the question, in order to replace the transom i had to drill out the rivets on the knee brace and the side braces a total 0f 26, i was going to replace them with 1/4 SS bolts ,washers and lock nut's and use 3m 5200 to seal before install.... What do you all think ? also can any one give me a idea of how a cable pulley steering system works the boat still has the original steering wheel and i would like to keep it..........
> 
> Thanks again for every ones help



Ours has the original steering as well. (1956 Lone Star 16' Clipper) Do you need pics of how it attaches or what? I have the dash off. The steering wheel, cables and pulleys are all still in tact. Let me know, I'll be glad to take a couple of pics for you. What kind of motor is going on it? You'll have to have the bracket that attaches from the boat transom to the motor for your steering.

RIVETS! Aluminum buck rivets.

Keith
Texas


----------



## monriverguy (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes please post pic of your steering if you can, not sure what motor going back on yet still looking for one but was hoping to use the old steering until i can upgrade pics would be great.......

Thanks so much.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jan 21, 2015)

monriverguy said:


> Yes please post pic of your steering if you can, not sure what motor going back on yet still looking for one but was hoping to use the old steering until i can upgrade pics would be great.......
> 
> Thanks so much.



I will post pics in a few days for you, as the weather is rainy and cold for the next 2 days. bbuurr
Check your PM box.


----------



## DuraCraft (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking good. Hey, it's a Lone Star. That'd be from TEXAS. Ye know it's got a good foundation. TEXAS.


----------

